# Graves?



## svanhoo1 (Nov 19, 2021)

I went for a new patient appointment last week. I told the dr that I am having issues with insomnia. I also have anxiety and have had a few panic attacks. Had bloodwork done. The nurse called me with the results and said they indicate hyperthyroid. My levels were TSH 3rd Gen SerPl QN came back < 0.010 mcU/mL. TPO Ab QN 282.3 IU/mL (high) reference range 0.0 IU/ml - 9.0 IU/ml . I am waiting on an appt with a specialist. Really scared. I have no idea what all of this means or even what questions to ask.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you still have a thyroid? If so they need to run TSI antibodies testing to see if it is Graves. TPO shows inflammation and also if you are hypothyroid. Many Graves patents also have high TPO so without the TSI they really cannot tell whats going on,


----------

